# PMs Stuck in outbox



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to reply to a couple of PMs but my replies seem to be stuck in my outbox...?

I can receive PMs OK.

Cheers

Marc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marc, They stay in the outbox until they are opened by receiver. So normal.
Hoggy.


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Hoggy, T3RBO has also just clarified that for me.

Cheers


----------

